# Programa para diseño de bobinas de Aire (Air-Cored)



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 11, 2005)

Este programa se encarga de calcular de acuerdo a la inductancia requerida, los siguientes parámetros:

La resistencia en DC del inductor
Las bobinas requeridas en la construcción
El número de vueltas de alambre
El número de capas
El espesor del alambre


----------

